# Louisville, Kentucky OIS Q5 by cop.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Louisville, Kentucky — Kentucky State Police released body camera footage from the Louisville Metro Police Department’s officer-involved shooting that occurred on March 11, in which Louisville officers shot a man they say tried to stab one of them with a knife following a foot chase. On Thursday, March 11th, 2021, investigators from the Louisville Metro Arson Bureau were interviewing the suspect, 26-year-old Brian Beach of Simpsonville, Kentucky, regarding a vehicle fire which occurred on Tuesday, March 9th. 2021. The interview was being conducted at the arson bureau at 501 West Ashland Avenue by investigators. During the interview, Beach was advised he was being charged and arrested for the incident. Beach fled on foot and exited the building. Arson investigators pursued a short distance before losing sight of him. They reported the incident to MetroSafe 911 and law enforcement officers were dispatched to the area. Responding LMPD. officers searched the area and located Beach leading to a second foot pursuit. Officers eventually caught up to Beach near Maple Court. Beach displayed a knife and began cutting the side of his own neck and ignored verbal directions from the officers to stop. LMPD officer, 32-year-old Galen Hinshaw and another officer deployed less lethal Tasers in an effort to gain control of the situation. Beach picked up a nearby trash can and threw it at one officer. He then retrieved the trashcan and uses it as a shield while aggressively advancing towards officers, with the knife in hand and ignoring officers verbal directions. Another LMPD officer was unsuccessful at an attempt to take physical control of Beach. And LMPD officer, 37-year-old Michael Conner deployed a less lethal pepper ball launcher, which was ineffective. Beach then engages physically with Officer Connor, which immediately takes both men to the ground, with Beach still displaying the knife. During the ground struggle, Officer Connor and Officer Hinshaw both discharged their agency issued firearms, striking Beach. Officers, secured Beach, located the weapon and began rendering aid until emergency medical services arrived. Beach was transported to the hospital to be treated for his injuries. Officer Conner suffered minor injuries, including scrapes to his left forearm, according to Beach's arrest report. Beach has been charged with fleeing or evading police, resisting arrest, third-degree assault of a police/probation officer and attempted murder of a police officer.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Well that was sloppy. I can tell nobody has ever grabbed blondie by the ponytail before and smashed her head into something. It's only a matter of time with that hairstyle. It's clear academies don't teach cops how to fight anymore, and people who fight get weeded out of hiring or reprimanded for excessive force. The only tool they have is the failure prone taser, and then gun. Cool.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Upon watching that video again, EVERY OFFICER ON THE SCENE SUCKS.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

That was terrible. That suspect was still pulling shit out of his waistband and pockets while they were all coddling officer Connor who was rolling around on the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

CUFF THAT GUY UP!!! WTF


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

USAF286 said:


> That was terrible. That suspect was still pulling shit out of his waistband and pockets while they were all coddling officer Connor who was rolling around on the ground.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???? Right! These clowns weren't prepared to handle a guy trying to kill HIMSELF, let alone them. Armed with a rubbermaid trashcan (and a small knife)....guaranteed the guy who fell is going to milk that disability claim for early retirement. That was some peaceful protester level acting right there. Even tight shirt guy with the corporal stripes was whipping his head around like he didn't know which glory hole to approach first. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Yup, that was pretty bad


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

There will be more like this, more cops hesitating at the time they need to make that decision. 
Also yelling "suicide by cop!" in to your radio is not a good idea either.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

In this day and age, it's tough to do the right thing because of the potential consequences for the officer in the long run. They have ME nervous but naturally I hope if it comes down to it, I will do whatever I have to do in a given situation.

I couldn't see the video here, I went to YouTube so I can't be sure it was the same one. But I bring it up because at the end of the story, the news outlet WHAS brings up two of the Officer's service records and mentions that one officer was suspended for using a taser on a fleeing suspect who wasn't armed. Of course the circumstances may have FULLY justified his actions, but we'll never know and frankly, only we care. The public doesn't and the brass often don't either because they want to appease the left.

It's a lousy atmosphere out there these days. Bad cops SHOULD be held accountable, but good cops are being painted with the same brush and God forbid, as human beings, they...WE make a mistake because in some people's minds, we don't MAKE mistakes, we're just dangerous and everything we do is intended. I'm sorry they waited too long to finally shoot him. Kudo's for the initial attempts, but that line was crossed long before they did it.


----------

